# setting up xbox 360 via home theater surround to projector



## leazes1973 (Jul 11, 2012)

dear all

a novice at this so please bare with me. i have a sim2 projector which does not have a hdmi cable input. i have thus been connecting to my samsung home theater 5.1 via av cables (rgb) to view dvd's which has been fine. i have recently purchased a xbox 360 slim, and would like to use the projector to view and home theater for sound.

i have currently connected the composite cable from the xbox360 to the red, white & yellow input of the home theater, and the av cables (rgb) from the home theater to the projector. i get sound but no visual signal on the projector.

any ideas of how to cable up. there is quite a distance between where the home theater is set up with the xbox to the projector at the back of the room. 20 meters or so. i have a 25m av cable.

thanks in advance


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack leazes :wave:

I dont have the slim but I assume your component cable is the same as mine. There is a HDTV/SDTV switch on the side of the grey housing that plugs into the xbox, make sure thats on hdtv


----------



## leazes1973 (Jul 11, 2012)

hi

there appears to be no switch on the side of the xbox housing hdtv/sdtv. i have the xbox360 slim.

thanks any way

chris

ps the sim2 projector is a domino


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok it doesnt look like the slim comes with the component cable like the original xbox 360, bummer. This is for the original 360 but will work with your slim

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Comp...3736&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+360+component+cable


----------



## leazes1973 (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks

the composite cable that came with the 360slim goes to three cables - red,white and yellow. 

the input i have on the back of the home theater is a 3 input (again red, white and yellow). if i purchase the cable you suggested, will i be using all 5 cables or not

thanks again

chris


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like your projector is 1024x576 so youll want to use the red green and blue directly to the sim2 as it supports 1080i or 720p. If your samsung is close enough to the console you can use an optical connection for surround sound, otherwise the red and white audio connection will only give you two channel stereo. You dont want to use that yellow connection, its only 480i video resolution, whereas the red green and blue connection are 1080i (hd).


----------

